# Refuting baptismal regeneration books?



## B.L.Smith (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm looking for a good book on refuting baptismal regeneration. I've been talking to a Oneness Pentecostal and was wondering if anybody has any suggestions. I have Gregory Boyd's book, and Sonny Hernandez.


----------



## Ben Zartman (Jun 8, 2021)

Why do you need a book other than the Bible? 
"For by grace are you saved through faith, and this not of yourselves, it is the gift of God, not of works....."
"Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ, and you shall be saved"


----------



## B.L.Smith (Jun 8, 2021)

I agree brother, thank you


----------



## jw (Jun 8, 2021)

I hereby refute and repudiate all baptismal regeneration books.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jack K (Jun 8, 2021)

I don't have a book to recommend. But I do have some experience that might prove helpful, so I'll share one thought:

Like anyone trapped in a perform-for-God theological system, this person probably does not know the true gospel and is burdened under the weight of religious performance, possibly even haunted by sinful failure or by doubts that they have done enough for God or rightly responded to God. Don't just argue with such a person; woo them with the gospel of grace.

Tell them about the relief and joy that comes from knowing God is not just sitting up in heaven to judge whether or not we have correctly jumped through the self-saving hoops he put in place, but instead is forever with anyone who looks to him in faith. Help this person feel what good news the gospel really is, so that they come to grips with the fact that what they believe really isn't good news at all. They probably already feel it, but may need to have it winsomely pointed out to them.


----------



## B.L.Smith (Jun 8, 2021)

Oneness Pentecostals but put great emphasis on baptism being the element by which salvation is bestowed to a believer through faith and have a lot of tactics. They have been indoctrinated and brainwashed for a very long time. Thank you for your comments, "the gospel is power of salvation to all that believe" indeed! Just looking for a little bit of help on some books if anybody had any suggestions thank you Brothers.


----------

